# Iron Heroes - Legends of Mitterion OOC thread



## Iron Captain (Jun 22, 2006)

IC Thread
Rogue's Gallery


Hi this is my first time GMing a pbp game and since I will be running Iron Heroes in RL soon I thought I would trying setting up a game here.

*I have my 4 players and my 2 alts.*

The world is one of my own creation which steals a lot of ideas from "Conan's world".
There is very little magic and no standard fantasy races like dwarves, elves or orcs etc.

Starting Level is Level 3. We will be using all of the official errata, The alternative Masterwork system as well as the unofficial Draft Armor Ability Revisions (Direct Link To PDF).

*One Exception to the Draft Armor PDF is that:* _"An Armiger will gain a token whenever your armour absorbs 5 points of damage at once or an attack does not hit you, but would have hit if you hadn't gained an AC bonus from a shield or your active bonus to defense."_

Example 1: Bob has an Active Defense Bonus +3 and a total AC of 10+3. A Bandit attacks him and rolls a 12. Bob gets an Armour token.

Example 2: The same bandit again attacks Bob and rolls an 8. Bob does not get an armour token because the attack would not have hit if Bob had lost his active defense.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Character Creation:

- Standard Ability Score Generation as per the Iron Heroes Rule Book.

- Errata will be used as noted above, also Weapon Masters may declare a group of enemies as the target of their Weapon Pool if they have similar weapons and or tactics. (i.e. a group of 4 bandits all carrying short swords but not 2 bandits with swords and 2 with longbows.)

- Starting Level is 3.

- Speak Language works a bit differently. Basically you can invest up to 4 Skill Points into one Language (Nearly every kingdom or tribe has it's own language). You can also invest points into this skill but not immediately assign them, so as to show you are a quick learner of new languages. 
- 1 Point means you can speak and understand the language on a basic level but you have a   strong accent and complictaed matters cannot be discussed or understood at all.
- 2 Points means you can discuss pretty much any topic of discussion though very complicated matters might be difficult to understood and you still have a distinct accent.
- 3 Points means you are on the level of a native speaker.
- 4 Points you have an academic understanding of the language and know something about the history of the language itself.
(If the adventure requires a new language I will give you one free point in said language.
Also I will list all of the languages in my second post).

- No Levels in Arcanist or Thief. (Arcanists simply don't exist in my world and I'd rather just not have any Thief PCs. But if you're really desperate about playing a thief ask.)

- All players get 300 gold to buy starting equipment. No piece of equipment may be above Masterwork Level 1.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your character does not have to be a goody two shoes LG Character but he should do the "right thing" more often than not and not be a homicidal maniac who kills every innocent person that crosses his path.

I will post more about the background of this world in my next post including a map.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 22, 2006)

This is a world where people return from the wilds with sacks of gold, telling fantastic stories of strange and deadly creatures and forgotten ruins hidden beneath the earth. Then they blow all of their newly earned riches on women and wine in a single night only to ride out again the next day into the open wild to seek fortune and glory again uncertain if this time they might find their death.

Pirates roam the coasts and strike terror into the hearts of men, while mercenaries sell their swordsd to the kingdom willing to part with the most coins.

The players will play adventurers in this harsh world. People who can never seem to stay in one place too long, those that must travel as much as they must eat or drink. Perhaps they lust for battle and it's deadly dance of steel, it's song of blood and the glory it brings. Others seek great riches and or fame and tell tales of their greatest achievements to whoever will listen.

There will be strange creatures such as giant Ape Men and deadly and gigantic Sand Worms as well as evil sorcerers who must be thwarted but often enough plain old ordinary humans will be your main adversaries.



The adventures will mainly take place on the main continent of Mitterion.
From a standpoint of technology and culture it resembles the late periods of ancient greece and the roman empire in most parts. While in the southwest the desert kingdoms resemble a mix of ancient arabian and indian cultures.
The northern kingdoms of Vanhenia and Istram resemble those of the vikings. While barbarian an nomad tribes roam the Allermerick Highlands, Catum, Simmeria and the Namerian Land in the west.
Stygia is best described as a religious nation ruled by priests and sorcerers. The believe themselves to be the oldest and greatest nation on Mitterion and as such are exceptionally full of themselves.
Ancient Tribes of "Savages" live in the Black Wilds, on the Southern Islands as well as to the far east beyond Simmeria and Catum.

*List of Languages and the places where they are spoken:*

Common Languages:

*Allermerick* (West Allermerick Highlands)
*Aquilonien* (Aquilonia, Nemedia)*
*Belatise* (Belat)
*Bettet* (Behirem, Irs)
*Brythunien* (Brythunia)
*Catis* (Catum and nothern parts of Simmeria)
*Hesterian* (Hestra, Matter, Lasat)*
*Khat* (Khatar)
*Namerian* (Namerian Lands)
*Normenic* (Istram, Vanhenia)*
*Ostanic* (Leitania, Ertomir, Opirem)*
*Phyrata* (Atria, Kaldomes, Tristra)
*Sanquet* (East Allermerick Highlands)
*Shemit* (Shemit)
*Simm* (Simmeria)
*Stygian* (Stygia)
*Zamorrin* (Zamorra)

*Each country has it's own dialect choose one when gaining levels in this language. i.e. Normenic(Istram). Learning to speak a new dialect costs 1 Skill point. You can always understand other dialects.

*Uncommon and rare languages:*

_In order to be able to buy ranks in these languages you must have some background explanation (Frequent Travels or an Academic interest for example) and you must speak at least 3 languages at Level 3 or 2 at Level 4. Each Level in these languages costs 2 skill points._

Khemet (Ancient Language often found in the ruins around Khatar and Shemit)
Omerster (Ancient Language found all over the continent in ancient texts)
Stymian (Ancient version of Stygian with it's own alphabet which is still used by many sorcerers and priests of Stygia)
Netus (Ancient Language found in texts in ruins around Aquilonia, Nemedia and Brythunia)
Ancient Pyratha (Ancient Version of Phyrata found in texts on the Isle Of Phyratus and Irs)*
Loktai (Spoken by the Loktai tribe in the Black Wilds)**
Pathes (Spoken by the Pathes people of the eastern Southern Islands)**
Pioux (Spoken by the Pioux people of the western Southern Islands)**

*If you speak Pyratha at level 4 then each level in Ancient Pyratha costs only 1 skill point instead of 2.

**No written version is known.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Religion and Gods:

Phanteon of the Isle of Phyratus (Atria, Kaldomes and Tristra):

The main god of the Phyrata Phantheon is Phoitos the god of the sun. He is said to carry a sword made of pure sunlight and a shield in the shape of the moon. He is the god of Justice and the slayer of the evil giants who used to roam Phyratus.
His wife is Hesmelia the goddess of life and fertility. It is said she can take the form of any creature or plant on Aertha.
Politis is Phoitos brother. He is the god of war and destruction and he must be kept in check by his brother lest he destroy the world. He carries a gigantic club that shoots fire with every blow and soldiers and mercenaries often ask him for strength before a great battle.
Other gods of importance include Menithuas the god of thieves, luck and love. Seromen the god of the sea and the winds. And Xeras the god of the underworld who is imagined to be a  gigantic floating skull with eyes burning with green flames.
Those who did good in their life will spend eternity in a peaceful paradise which is hidden on an island far to the south. Legends tell of Lexas a great warrior who journeyed their during his lifetime and returned to Phyratus to tell the people about it.
Those who do evil in their life are cursed to live at the center of Aertha of all eternity together with the evil giants Phoitos banished there.

People show their respect to the gods by paying tribute with fruits or vegetables.

Phanteon of the Desert Kingdoms (Khatar, Behirem, Irs, Zamorra, Shemit):

Metra is the main god of the people of the desert kingdoms. He is said to be the creator of all life and also the god of death. People commonly say that the people who have died have been taken by Metra and those that are newly born are given by him. He is portraied as a gigantic man with pure white skin when he is giving life and with black skin when he is taking it.

Kitras is the god of war. He is portraited as a man with four faces and 4 arms. He is said to grant warriors strength and to have given the people the ability to create weapons so he is often also worshipped by blacksmiths especially those that focus on weapon creation.

Lorrimas is the goddess of love and protection and also fertility. She is portraited as a beautiful women shining with light. It is said she blesses women with pregnancy after Metra has decided to create life.

Jesad is the god of thieves. He seldom worshipped in the open and often thieves will spill a little wine in his name while they are celebrating or planning a robbery.

Kumikra is an evil goddess who rules over all creatures with poison such as spiders, scorpions and snakes. Her worship is forbidden as she is the mortal enemy of Metra though in Stygia she is openly worshipped, though there her name is Sitas. Worshippers of Kumikra tend to be trained in the use of poison and often work as assasins. Kumikra demands human sacrifices and often the victims are innocent girls kidnapped from the streets.

Phantheon of Heratus (worshipped in Aquilonia, Nemedia, Brythunia and Belat):

Heratus is the god of war and justice he is portarited as an old man in heavy armour with long flowing white hair. His sword is made from a thunderbolt and his shield is made of wind. Heratus is said to have created Mitterion after killing his evil brother in battle. His brother's name is never spoken and there are no written accounts of it. The scales are his holy symbol and it adornes every courthouse where he is worshipped.

Pelimma is his sister and the goddess of fertility, life and nature.

Quantus is the god of harvest and wine. His symbol is an amphorae filled with fruit and it is often displayed in taverns and the homes of farmers.

Centum is a mischevious trickster and the god of luck. He is often worshipped by thieves and gamblers though all people who worship Heratus thank him if they have a bout of extraordinary luck.

Krom, Bear god of Catum and Simmeria:

Krom is a god who is half man half bear. He said to have given the people of Catum and Simmeria the greatest strength in all of Mitterion. He is not worshipped directly as he despises weakness and ignores all who pray for something from him but he will accept spilled wine and sacrifices of vegetables as gifts.

Yemma is a goddess who takes the form of a beautiful woman and various other forest animals. She is the goddess of fertility and nature but also of war as women in Catum and Simmeria are expected to defend their homes should the men be away.

The Phantheon of Ohdinn the Wolf God (Istram and Vanhenia):

Odhinn is a man of great strength with the head of a wolf. It is said the wolf head can spew forth a jet of ice cold wind that freezes anything it touches. Odhinn grows extremely hungry during the winter and will devour the sun and moon. His son Heimdall creates new ones at the start of spring. (The winters in Vanhenia and Istram are so cold and dark that the sun and moon cannot be seen for months at a time thus giving birth to this legend. They believe that the countries outside of Vanhenia and Istram have their own suns which explains why the sun can be seen in those countries during the winter time.)

Heimdall is the son Odhinn and the god of craft and the earth. His head is that of an Ice Lion (A form of large cat native to the northern mountains) and he is worshipped by blacksmiths and miners.

Fulla is Odhinns wife. She is as tall as her husband though she is completely human and has no animalistic features. She is the goddess of the weather and the winds.

Phanteon of the Coastal Kingdoms (Leitania, Opirem, Ertomir and Hestra):
To come.


----------



## Barak (Jun 22, 2006)

Excellent!  I've been waiting with baited breath for someone to post a game with Iron Heroes!

I'm not sure exactly what I'll be wanting to submit, but will definitively get something to you before the 30th.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Barak look forward to your submission.
By the way if anyone has any question regarding the world don't hesitate to ask. This thing is a work in progress so any suggestion and ideas are also welcome.

About Character Background:

Your Character should have some reason for joining a caravan going from Aquilonia to the city of Alqat in the north of Shemit.

Good Reasons:

-You have been hired as a mercenary to guard the caravan from Bandit attacks. Perhaps you wanted to return to Shemit or one of it's neighbours for one reason or another or you are simply broke and in desperate need of some gold.

-You have commited a crime in or around Aquilonia and quickly wanted to get away until things blow over.

-You have heard of the frequent pirate attacks that have hit the coastal towns in the southeast of Khatar and Lord Bari Asad in charge of the area is seeking to hire mercenaries to attack thier hide outs on the islands to the south.


----------



## iwatt (Jun 22, 2006)

Iron Captain said:
			
		

> Hi Barak look forward to your submission.
> By the way if anyone has any question regarding the world don't hesitate to ask. This thing is a work in progress so any suggestion and ideas are also welcome.
> 
> About Character Background:




Oh captain my captain. I've been wanting to join in an IH game for a long time 

One question about the Thief: Is your issue with the class or having a shady background?


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 22, 2006)

The main problem I have with the Thief is that the class is usually a very social class that works best in a city setting. But since i wanted to do more exploration of ancient ruins type of style game I just think the Thief would feel a little left out. I actually think the Thief is very cool class but I don't know if it would be right for this game.

As I said if someone really has their heart set on playing one, then I probably won't stop them, but I would limit it to one for the group.


----------



## iwatt (Jun 22, 2006)

Iron Captain said:
			
		

> The main problem I have with the Thief is that the class is usually a very social class that works best in a city setting. But since i wanted to do more exploration of ancient ruins type of style game I just think the Thief would feel a little left out. I actually think the Thief is very cool class but I don't know if it would be right for this game.





Well. I already have a concept for my character, but would appreciate some input for his background. Basically, I have an idea for a kid that grew up in the mean streets of (Insert City Name). Started as a pickpocket, graduated to con-man and slowly has become a gambler. He was caught cheating against the wrong people (Noble son of X, captain of the guard, or soemthing) and had to get out of Dodge, quickly.    He's picked up some extra languages along the way from the markets and taverns of (Insert City Name).

With respect to languages, How many language points does someone with a 14 Int start with? 2 or 3?


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 22, 2006)

You gain 3 Language Points in your native tongue and an additional number of points equal to your INT bonus x 2. So someone with an Intelligence of 14 would get an additional 4 Language points. (You can never have negative Language points.)

You can always spend skill points in Speak Language in the regular fashion.

As regards to the City your character might have grown up, Mesentia in Zamorra is also unofficialy called the City of Thieves. So he might have gotten into trouble with one the wealthy merchant's sons and fled to Aquilonia. Now some years have passed and he feels he wants to return to the desert kingdoms maybe even after having gotten into trouble in a big city in Aquilonia such as Aratus which is pretty smack dab in the middle of Aquilonia and one of the most improtant trading cities of the area.

Also for aliases some form of Merchant is probably going to be pretty good fit.


----------



## iwatt (Jun 23, 2006)

*Kemal the Sly*

Here's the preliminary stat block for Kemal. I'll be adding a backstory later.



STATBLOCK
[sblock]


```
Kemal the Sly		
Master of Daggers		
Archer 2/Harrier 1		

Str	14	(+2)
Dex	18	(+4)
Con	14	(+2)
Int	14	(+2)
Wis	8	(-1)
Cha	14	(+2)

Init	+8	
Speed	40	
DR	1 (Padded)
Defense	17	(active 17, passive 10)
Melee Attack	Dagger +4 (1d4+2)	
Ranged Attack	Dagger +7 (1d4+2 19-20/x2)	10'
Ranged Attack	X-Bow, Light +7 melee (1d8 19-20/x2) 80'

Base attack check	+6 (+7 Ranged)
Saves	Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +2
Hit points	27
Reserve points	27

Traits	City Rat (bravo), Dexterous
Feats	Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Razor Fiend, Precise Shot

Special abilities	Aim pool, Combat mobility, Bonus feats (1), Sneak attack +1d6, Deadeye shot (1)
Ability selections	Deadeye shot: Armor Piercing Shot 

Skills	Balance +12, Bluff +8, Climb +8, Escape Artist +10, Gather Information +6, Jump +14, Listen +5, Profession (gambler) +5, Search +8, Sense Motive +5, Sleight of Hand +12, Spot +5, Swim +8, Tumble +16

Token pools	Aim
Languages	Zamorrin (3), Aquilonien (Aquilonia) (2), 2 more points 
Posessions:  	

Equipment		#	gp	lb
bedroll			1	1	5*
rations			6	3	6*
light warhorse		1	150	0
Saddle, riding		1	10	25*
Saddlebags		1	4	8*
Daggers			12	24	12
Light x- bow		1	35	4
bolts (10)		2	2	2
backpack		1	2	2
waterskin		1	1	4
candles			10	1	0
chalk			10	0.1	0
Flint and Steel		1	1	0
Vest Knife		1	25	4
Sheath, Boot		1	30	0
Padded Armor		1	5	10

* equipment on horse
Gold: 5gp, 9sp

Total encumbrance: 49/58 lbs 

Height 5'7" (170 cm)
Weight 154 lbs (70 kgs)
```
[/sblock]


BACKGROUND: 
[sblock]
	Unlike many Mesentian beggars, Kemal actually did know his father. The bastard son a fat merchant named Khet, his early years were spent in the relative confort and shelter provided for the merchant’s mistress Afet. A gambler as well as an adulterer, Khet found in his natural son an apt pupil willing to learn the lessons of a life spent in debauchery. 
	Tragedy struck young Kemal’s life when his father died of a stroke. Not much time after loosing his father, an embittered wife soon had both mistress and 10 year old child begging on the streets. Afet, a sheltered girl for most of her life, died soon after. 
	Left to survive on the streets of the City of Thieves, young Kemal soon learned the ways of the pickpocket. Possessed of an uncanny speed and natural talent, the young boy soon made a name for himself among the underside of Mesentia. Although quick-witted, Kemal also possessed a reckless streak, which led him to take increasing chances in picking targets. Instead of sticking to foreign traders and local craftsmen, young Khemet began to target other thieves as well. The thrill of stealing from other thieves proved too enticing for him.
	As was to be expected, his constant risk taking led him to steal from one thief too many. Caught pilfering from a fence named Bokhut, things soon became too hot in Zamora for the 16 year old lad. Forced to leave the city, he joined a trading caravan traveling to Aquilonia as a cook. Befriending several of the guards, Kemal soon learned the intricacies of knife fighting, especially knife-throwing. Along the way he also perfected his gambling, a skill first learnt at his father’s knee.
	Aquilonia proved profitable for a more experienced Kemal. Although skilled as a gambler, a dissolute lifestyle and his reckless streak soon led to cheating at the tables to nudge the odds in his favor. Forced to leave town after town one step ahead of the law, Kemal finally arrived at Aratus. Promising himself to act with more restraint, the pickpocket turned gambler was able to make a name as a good high stakes gambler. Surprisingly, Kemal was able to remain in Aratus for a couple of years. 
	Alas, his self restraint lasted until one fateful night, in which he found himself playing for the highest stakes in his life. For hours he played against a group of young Aquilonian noblemen. Although not possessed of many scruples, Kemal had developed protectiveness for young women. When one of the fop’s began abusing one of the wenches, a foolish Kemal struck the nobleman. Infuriated by this affront to his dignity, the drunken lout drew steel against the Zamoran. A knifethrow later, Kemal found himself over a dead body while resounding shouts of murder rang through the night. Once again, the gambler was forced to flee, although this time with a bounty over his head.
[/sblock]

APPEARANCE:

Dark of eye and hair, Kemal has a rakish air about him. Posessed of a lithe build, he moves with uncanny grace and quickness. With a bandolier of knives across his chest, it is clear what weapon this lad favors. Although not the tallest or strongest, it seems that he is quite capable of taking care of himself.


A note about names: I went with turkish names for Zamora. If you would rather I went with something else I have no problem changing it.

EDIT: Removed the quarterstaff and added a light x-bow. I also changed the Deadeye Shot to Armor Piercing Shot.


----------



## Barak (Jun 23, 2006)

Hmm.  Just a quick question.

I'm sorta considering an armiger, at this point.  If I do, would I be able to consider having crafted my own armor, reducing the cost in consequence?


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 23, 2006)

You can buy the raw materials and use the craft skill as described in the rulebook.
Just link to your rolls using Invisible Castle.

Also please note that heavy armour will be extremely rare thing to buy, so as an Armiger you will almost certainely need to craft it.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 23, 2006)

Iwatt: Chracter looks pretty good so far and I like the background just one quick question about your skills.

How do you get Jump +14 and Tumble +16? Here's all the bonuses I can come up with
Tumble Bonus = +4(Stat)+6(Ranks)+2(Synergy bonus from Jump) = +12 Where do you get the additional +4 from?

Same thing with Jump where I can only come up with +10.


----------



## iwatt (Jun 23, 2006)

Iron Captain said:
			
		

> Iwatt: Chracter looks pretty good so far and I like the background just one quick question about your skills.
> 
> How do you get Jump +14 and Tumble +16? Here's all the bonuses I can come up with
> Tumble Bonus = +4(Stat)+6(Ranks)+2(Synergy bonus from Jump) = +12 Where do you get the additional +4 from?
> ...





Jump: +4 for the extra 10' speed
Tumble: +4 for the double dexterity

Kemal learned at an early age that you have to be fast enough to outrun  the law.  ...  and other thieves as well   


BTW, I used Hong's Iron Heroes spreadsheet for the statblock. You can find it here at Hong's Iron Heroes' page


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 23, 2006)

Iwatt: Okay I reread the Harrier's description as well as the Jump skill description and can now see what I missed.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 24, 2006)

Still working on the character and background, but the basic concept is a temple guardian turned assassin for his faith.  However, recent political machinations within the church have ousted the old leadership to which he was loyal.  Still faithful to his god, but opposed to the new politics, he has left his former position and took to wandering.

[sblock=Character]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B]       Khepra
[B]Class:[/B]      Executioner 3
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium (5'10", 188 lb)
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1  (2p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +3     [B]XP:[/B] 3300
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3  (7p.)     [B]Check:[/B]   +6     [B]HP:[/B] 24 (3d4+12+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1  (2p.)     [B]BDB:[/B]     +3     [B]Reserve:[/B] 24
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2  (4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3  (7p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   30'    [B]DR:[/B] 1d2
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1  (2p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +3     [B]Defense:[/B] 16 (passive 10)

 
                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +4              +3    +1   +0
[B]Ref:[/B]   +6              +3    +3   +0
[B]Will:[/B]  +6              +3    +3   +0


[B]Weapon                Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
Halberd                +7    1d10+4    20/x3


[B]Traits:[/B] Child of the Faith (Fanatic)
               Weapon Bond (Halberd, Dexterity)


[B]Abilities:[/B]
Sneak Attack +2d6
Execution Pool
Executioner's Eye
Hindering Cut
Armor Piercing Strike


[B]Feats:[/B]
Combat Expertise [1]
Weapon Focus (Halberd) [1]
Hafted Weapon Mastery [1]


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 48    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3

[B]Skills:                 Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]

Athletics:
Climb +7                  6    +1
Jump +9                   6    +1    +2
Swim +7                   6    +1

Perception:
Listen +9                 6    +3
Search +8                 6    +2
Sense Motive +9           6    +3
Spot +9                   6    +3

Stealth:
Hide +9                   6    +3
Move Silently +9          6    +3

Balance +11               6    +3    +2
Heal +9                   6    +3
Intimidate +7             6    +1
Knowledge(Religion) +8    6    +2
Tumble +11                6    +3    +2
Diplomacy +3              0    +1    +2    


[B]Languages:[/B]
Khat [3]
Aquilonien (Aquilonia) [2]
Namerian [1]
Bettet [1]


[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Healer's Kit (10)         50gp     1lb
Silver Holy Symbol        25gp     1lb
Waterskin                  1gp     4lb
Beltpouch                  1gp   0.5lb

Halberd                   10gp    12lb
Leather Armor             10gp    15lb               

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 33.5lb / 43lb light load
[B]Money:[/B] 203 gp 0 sp 0 cp
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 24, 2006)

Hafrogman: Looks good. I will post something about the gods of this world on monday or thereabouts.


----------



## Barak (Jun 25, 2006)

Alright, just so you know I haven't lost interest or anything, this week-end is pretty crazy for me, what with a kid graduating and all that jazz.  Should have character done mondy, tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Barak (Jun 25, 2006)

Well I got some free time today after all, so here goes.  Let me know what you think.


Character Background
[sblock]
Kadoch was born in the small town of --, in a family with a long, proud history of blacksmithing.  Having been born the third son, he was somewhat more free in the projects he could choose to work on, since he wasn't expected to take over the business, although he was, of course, expected to learn the very basics of the art.  Like every member of his family, he was built tough from the very beginning, and years of working the forge only improved that natural trait.  While not overly strong per se, his very endurance at the hammer allowed him to become extraordinary skilled with it.

His father instilled in him the moral fiber that made him the man he is today.  Using your physical might not to bully the weak, but to defend them is simply a way of life.  

Having met a travelling "adventurer" in odd, heavy armor at a young age, Kadoch was inspired.  He would hone his skills in that direction, picking up some combat knowledge as well, and then leave to travel the land, spreading the name Hammerstein throughout.  His father was somewhat doubtful of the usefulness of the idea, but eventually relented, telling Kadoch that he'd be allowed to strike outr on his own in such a fashion when he was able to fashion a suit of armor that would meet his approval.

Years later, Kadoch has finally done so.  And the adventure begins..
[/sblock]

Character Sheet
[sblock]
Kadoch Hammerstein, Armiger 3

str 12 (+1)
dex 12 (+1)
con 20 (+5)
int 16 (+3)
wis 10 (0)
cha 8 (-1)

Skills
-Craft(armor) +9 (6 ranks)
-Climb +7(6 ranks (Athletics Group) 
-Jump +7 (6 ranks (Athletics Group)
-Swim +7 (6 ranks (Athletics Group)
-Appraise +9 (6 ranks)
-Craft (metals, tools/trinkets) +9 (6 ranks)
-Disable Device +9 (6 ranks)
-Heal +6 (6 ranks) 
-Ride +7 (6 ranks)
-Open Locks +7 (6 ranks)

Traits:Though as Iron (+2 Con, -2 Dex), Weapon Bond (Warhammer, Con)


Feat: Armor Mastery 1&2 (1st level Feats)
         Shield Mastery 1 (2nd Level Bonus Armiger)
         Foe Hammer 1 (2nd level feat) 


Languages: 
Aquilonien:3 ranks (native)
Namerian: 2 ranks
Shemit:1 rank
HPs: 43 (3d4+33) 
Init:+1
Attack: melee (Warhammer)+8 to-hit, d8+5 damage (x3)
        ranged (Heavy Xbow) +4 to-hit, d10 damage (19-20 x2)
Defense:17(+2 class, +1 Dex, +4 Shield)
DR:d6+1
Movement: 20'
Saves: Fort +8, Ref +4, Will +3 
Special
Master Armorer, Though as Nails, Armor Mastery, Armor Pool, Armor Ability (Impervious Defense), 

Equipment:
-Warhammer 5lbs (12 gp)
-Artisan's tools 5lbs (5 gp)
-Heavy Steel Shield 15 lbs (7 gp) 
-Banded Mail 35lbs (84 GP)
-Heavy Crossbow 8lbs (50gp)
-3x Bolts (10), 3lbs (3gp)
-backpack 2lbs (2gp)
-bedroll 5lbs (1sp)
-Healer's kit 1lb (50gp)
-Lantern (bullseye) 3lbs (12gp)
-3x Oil 3lbs (3sp)
-belt pouch .5lbs (1gp)
-5x trail rations 5 lbs (2.5 GP)
-Rope, Hempen (50feet) 10lbs (1gp)
-spare set of clothes (plain) 5 lbs (1gp)
-thieve's tools 1lbs (30gp)
-waterskin 4lbs (1gp)
38gp, 1sp
total weight: 110.5lbs/light load:153lbs
[/sblock]

And Crafting rolls for armor and shield.
[sblock]
Crafting heavy steel shield (200 total) (DC 15)
week
1-285 (done) 

Crafting banded mail (2500 total) (DC 15)
week
1-225 (2275 left) 
2-no progress 
3-315 (1960 left) 
4-345 (1625 left) 
5-225 (1400 left) 
6-420 (980 left) 
7-225 (755 left) 
8-300 (455 left) 
9-no progress 
10-285 (170 left) 
11-330 (done)
[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok guys, won't have time to post those promised infos about gods and Religion today, but all chracters up until now look fine and I will give them a very close inspection in the next few days.

So it looks like we have our first 3 PCs we need at least one more plus maybe an alt or two.


----------



## iwatt (Jun 27, 2006)

Iron Captain said:
			
		

> Ok guys, won't have time to post those promised infos about gods and Religion today, but all chracters up until now look fine and I will give them a very close inspection in the next few days.
> 
> So it looks like we have our first 3 PCs we need at least one more plus maybe an alt or two.





I do have a question about equipment. How appropriate are X-bows for your setting? I want to step away from longbows and shortbows with my character, but maybe x-bows are too "modern"?


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 27, 2006)

Crossbows are just fine. The only weapons not allowed are Kamas, Nunchakus, Sais, Sianghams, Bolas and Shurikens.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 27, 2006)

I have recently discovered Iron Heroes, and I like it. I have only played an Arcanist up to now. ( Can you believe I have roll three 1 in seven spells? Two of them, I was summoning Wolverine. My aracanist have been only wounded by his own creation up to now  ). So I am not familiar with all rules, but quite enough to run and anyway, I have access to the book. I'll come up with a character concept soon.


----------



## iwatt (Jun 27, 2006)

Iron Captain said:
			
		

> Crossbows are just fine. The only weapons not allowed are Kamas, Nunchakus, Sais, Sianghams, Bolas and Shurikens.





Ok. I updated my build.  I don't know what to spend my money on. What gambling implements (and their costs) are in play? cards, dice?


----------



## Barak (Jun 27, 2006)

iwatt said:
			
		

> Ok. I updated my build.  I don't know what to spend my money on. What gambling implements (and their costs) are in play? cards, dice?




If you have extra money, my character will be starting a Full Plate fund..


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 27, 2006)

Barak said:
			
		

> If you have extra money, my character will be starting a Full Plate fund..




I have some spare cash I could lend you.  Hmmm. . . I wonder what usury laws are like in this setting.


----------



## Barak (Jun 27, 2006)

Actually, I think the main issue will be a time one.  500 GP shouldn't be -that- hard to come by.  But at this point, it'll probably take me over a year to make one.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 27, 2006)

How much cash does everyone have left over? Maybe I should lower the starting gold? I kind of imagined the Characters being in need of funds to be one of the main reasons for them accepting a job of escorting a caravan.


----------



## iwatt (Jun 27, 2006)

> How much cash does everyone have left over? Maybe I should lower the starting gold? I kind of imagined the Characters being in need of funds to be one of the main reasons for them accepting a job of escorting a caravan.




 

I was going to buy some fancy clothes, and check out Complete Adventurer for some mundane items (cloak with pockets). I'll probably blow the rest of my wad on liquor.....   

How do you feel about mounts? I could see my PC riding a "liberated"  light warhorse.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 27, 2006)

Go for it. A horse is transportation numero uno for adventurers and even if you can't use them in battle it sure beats walking everywhere.  On the other hand wine and wenches are always a noble way to blow those hard earned gold coins. I mean who knows? You might get your throat slit the next day so live like it was your last. (This is probably a very real motto for quite a few people who live in such a harsh enviroment).

*Question to the prospective PCs:* Is my "no orcs, goblins etc." setting to your liking or would you rather have more classic DnD monsters?


----------



## iwatt (Jun 27, 2006)

Iron Captain said:
			
		

> *Question to the prospective PCs:* Is my "no orcs, goblins etc." setting to your liking or would you rather have more classic DnD monsters?




IMO, It's refreshing too change the opposition from default D&D


----------



## Velmont (Jun 28, 2006)

Iron Captain said:
			
		

> *Question to the prospective PCs:* Is my "no orcs, goblins etc." setting to your liking or would you rather have more classic DnD monsters?




I think it fits well the Iron Heroes rules, and also, you can have something similar with the traits anyway.

I have stop my concept on a Vanhenian Berserker. Most likely to be a sailor. It might change to fit the reason why he would join the caravan.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 28, 2006)

Iron Captain said:
			
		

> How much cash does everyone have left over? Maybe I should lower the starting gold? I kind of imagined the Characters being in need of funds to be one of the main reasons for them accepting a job of escorting a caravan.






			
				Iron Captain said:
			
		

> *Question to the prospective PCs:* Is my "no orcs, goblins etc." setting to your liking or would you rather have more classic DnD monsters?




I'm sitting at about 200 gold, but I didn't look very hard for more stuff to buy.  I usually find horses to be a hinderance (battle starts, waste an action to dismount, fight, horse runs off, try and recover horse, etc.).  Part of the trouble is a desire not to be bogged down with too much equipment.

Regarding orcs and goblins, I think if they're around at all they should be minus the standard perceptions and trappings.  Unknown to the world a large, evil pygmy men lurk in the jungles kind of thing.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 28, 2006)

Character Background

I tried to do a nice background, but I think I could work a bit more once you would have given me more detail on Vahenia, there religion, structure and geography.

Also, I tried to not overlap too much on other characters. It wasn't easy, as I had in mind something similar to Barak's character at first, but I think I finally done something far enough.

Oh, and I have only 4 sp left... can I have another 200 gp to have a mighty(+3) composite bow instead of a migthy(+1)

[sblock]Erik Svensen was raised in a small village on the coast of Vahenia. His village was a group of fishers, but geberally, when the winter come, the boats are stuck in the port, and the sea is not good enough to sustain the village. As the snow and the ice create a natural barrier that allow his village to easily protect themselves, many warriors take there ship at the first sight of winter and navigate to the hoter water of the Leitania. From there, they raid small villages to eat and gather treasure they trade to smugglers in Opirem.

So for many winters, when he was strong enough to carry his own sword, Erik was joining the group, sailing during all winter and raiding to come back at winter. But when the ships of his village met the naval forces of Leitania, his village found himself overhelm against the maned ships of the Leitanian army. All the ships of his village was sunk. He found himself alive on the coast. Ashamed by his failure, he couldn't come back to his village without having proven himself before the god again. So he flee south instead of East, in hope to find a way to redeem himself.

He became a mercenary, but most job he found was nothing worth the sailor he was. Nothing could allow to redeem himself before the gods. It is there the rumors of pirates striking the Shemit came to him. He told that maybe there, with his skilsl of sailor, he would be able to be more than a pawn in a fight, and prove himself again.
[/sblock]

Character Sheet
[sblock]
	
	



```
Erik Svensen, Berserker 3

str 20 (+5)
dex 14 (+2)
con 16 (+3)
int 10 (0)
wis 10 (0)
cha 6 (-2)

Skills
-Climb              +11 (6 ranks (Athletics Group) 
-Jump               +11 (6 ranks (Athletics Group)
-Swim               +11 (6 ranks (Athletics Group)
-Balance            +8 (6 ranks)
-Profession(Sailor) +6 (6 ranks)
-Speak Language        (6 ranks)

Traits: Migthy Build, Strong (+2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha)

Feat: 
Cleave (1)
Power Attack (1)
Weapon Focus [Greatsword] (1)

Languages: Normenic(Istra, Vahenia) 3, Ostanic (Opirem, Leitania) 2, Aquilonian(Aquilonia) 2
HPs: [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=494881]40[/url] (3d4+33) 
Init: +2
Attack: melee (Large Greatsword)           +9  to-hit, 3d6+7  damage (19-20 x2)
        melee (Large Greatsword, berserk)  +10 to-hit, 3d6+9  damage (19-20 x2)
        melee (Large Greatsword, rage)     +12 to-hit, 3d6+12 damage (19-20 x2)
        ranged (Hammer, light)             +5  to-hit, 1d4+5 damage  (20 x2)    (20 feet)
        ranged (Composite Longbow)         +5  to-hit, 2d6   damage  (20 x3)    (100 feet)
Defense: 14 (+2 class, +2 Dex)
DR: d4
Movement: 30'
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +3 
Special:
Martial Weapon Proficiency: Composite Longbow, Greatsword, Light hammer
Fury Pool, Berserk Strenght, Blind Rage, Primal Howl

Equipment:
-Large Greatsword 8lbs (100 gp)
-Large Hammer, light (5) 10lbs (10gp)
-Composite Longbow 3lbs (100gp)
-Arrows (20), 3lbs (3gp)
-backpack 2lbs (2gp)
-bedroll 5lbs (1sp)
-belt pouch .5lbs (1gp)
-waterskin (2) 8lbs (2gp)
-trail rations (7) 7lbs (3.5gp)
-adventurer's outfit 2lbs (free)
-cold outfit's 7lbs (8gp)
70gp 4sp

total weight: 55.5lbs/light load:153lbs
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Barak (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't have that much cash left over.

It really should matter little anyway, IMHO, since in Iron Heroes, once you have your basic equipment..  You don't really need money for anything.  So I feel that PCs need another reason, really.  Otherwise..  Once they get 500GP, why continue?  Unless you're an armiger, there's not really many expensive equipment to buy.

And I'm fine with no goblins/orcs whatever.  I'd also be fine -with- them.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 28, 2006)

Finally, I changed a bit my character, so he would have the traits Migthy Build. He now carry around his large GreatSword. With the change to his equipment, he has 70gp left... only 102330 gp to have the ultimate masterword Greatsword (+1 att, armor piercing and with a threat roll of 18-20/x3 ) who told there was no reason to gather money? I find it a bit odd to simply multiply the price with the new rules, but at least, it offer options for money.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 28, 2006)

In my opinion the multiplying makes more sense than just adding a flat rate. 
And yes the alternative masterwork system does give Iron Heroes something to spend their cash on. Though one might argue that the first few levels are kind of useless (unless you're up against an opponent that likes to sunder weapons.) Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 28, 2006)

It looks like we have our four players. I will start up the game thread sometime next week and will continue posting Info about the world and it's people whenever I get the time.


----------



## iwatt (Jun 28, 2006)

Iron Captain said:
			
		

> It looks like we have our four players. I will start up the game thread sometime next week and will continue posting Info about the world and it's people whenever I get the time.





Awesome. 

I couldn't find my copy of Complete Adventurer, and all I could find was my old 3E arms and equipment guide. Stuff I would like:

Knife, vest: (25 gp ) it's a vest with a knife bandolier incorporated (kind of like the guy in Desperado). It holds up to 10 knives.

Boot, sheath (IDHTBIFOM gp): a boot with a place to hide a dagger. But it's 3e so I'm thinking the +5 circumstance bonus to sleight of hand is excessive, together with the unamed bonus to sleight of hand for dagger hiding:



			
				Iron Heroes page 105 said:
			
		

> Because a dagger is easier to hide than most light weapons, you enjoy a +2 bonus on your Sleight of Hand check to conceal one.





I've always wanted to play one of those charcter's that just keeps pulling hidden weapons out of nowhere.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 28, 2006)

Iron Captain said:
			
		

> \\Though one might argue that the first few levels are kind of useless (unless you're up against an opponent that likes to sunder weapons.) Hmmmmmmm...




Technically, at 2x the cost, you're probably better off just owning a spare weapon against a sunderer


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 28, 2006)

Khepra's background.  Still waiting on diety information, but for now I just stole a god from Egypt.

[sblock=background]Khepra's mother was a serving girl at the temple of Aten in Khatar; his father, unknown.  He was raised by the priests, but trained with the temple guards.  When he was of age, he dedicated his life to his god and joined the temple guards.  He was sixteen when he first killed a man, a bandit who tried to steal from the temple and then fought when cornered.  He died with Khepra's halberd in his back.

When he was seventeen, the high priest called Khepra to his chambers.  He told the young guard of a man in town preaching heresy against the church, a vile man, trying to sway the people with terror and human sacrifice.  No orders were given, High Priest Tepan simply described the man and his crimes to Khepra.  However, when that man was found dead outside of town with a note decrying infidels, an understanding was forged.  Mostly, Khepra served as just another guard.  But when special duties were required of him, Tepan would describe the criminals, heretics, black sorcerers, and those people would turn up dead sooner or later, usually sooner.  The work was never discussed again, and Khepra kept it to himself, he served for Aten, not his own personal glory.

This continued for a few years, but Tepan was old, and Aten eventually called him home.  The new high priest was a very different man.  Khepra did not like him, but his oaths to Aten kept him in service.  He served as a guard alone, until the day when he overheard the new High Priest.  He spoke of his disbelief in Aten, and how he held the position for his personal gain alone.  Scandalized, Khepra fled the temple and his old life.  Vowing to continue to serve Aten through his own actions, he became a wanderer.  He journeyed far to the north, doing Aten's will as he journeyed, but ever wondering what had transpired at his home.  Perhaps the time has come to journey south once more. . .[/sblock]


----------



## iwatt (Jun 29, 2006)

OK, my character is done. I've got 5+gp left.   

Kemal wears a bandolier of knives prominently across his chest.

[sblock=Spot DC 18]
Knife hidden in his boot: Sleight of Hand: 18= 1d20+16 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot DC 26]
Knife hidden under his vest: Sleight of Hand: 26=1d20+14 
[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 29, 2006)

iwatt said:
			
		

> [sblock=Spot DC 18]
> Knife hidden in his boot: Sleight of Hand: 18= 1d20+16
> [/sblock]
> 
> ...




@Iwatt: Each time you'll draw these two daggers, you'll have to roll a new sleight of hand. I suggets for simplicity to simply take 10 for these rolls, giving you DC of 26 and 24 respectively. That way, it will make thing easier for the master.

@All players: By the way, is there by any chance, a chance that our characters have met each other. It could be interesting that we aren't total stranger at first, even if we aren't great friends.


----------



## iwatt (Jun 29, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> @Iwatt: Each time you'll draw these two daggers, you'll have to roll a new sleight of hand. I suggets for simplicity to simply take 10 for these rolls, giving you DC of 26 and 24 respectively. That way, it will make thing easier for the master.





I know. I just wnated to try out Invisible Castle (this is my first PbP) and my spoilerbloc-fu.     Let's just say that this time his weapon's were hidden in a hurry. 




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> @All players: By the way, is there by any chance, a chance that our characters have met each other. It could be interesting that we aren't total stranger at first, even if we aren't great friends.




Well, Kemal is a gambler. Any character could have met him at one of the many seedy taverns and inns of Aquilonia. He also worked as a cook's helper in a carvan a 3 years before. So there is at least the possibilty of a passing aquaintance with just about anybody.


----------



## Barak (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, I just realized I hadn't picked languages yet.  Where are we going to be starting at?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 29, 2006)

Barak said:
			
		

> Oh, I just realized I hadn't picked languages yet.  Where are we going to be starting at?





			
				Iron Captain said:
			
		

> Your Character should have some reason for joining a caravan going from Aquilonia to the city of Alqat in the north of Shemit.




As for previous friendships, it doesn't look too impossible.  Khepra has been in Aquilonia for a while.  Who knows what kind of drinking buddies he could have found while there?  Some people get drunk and wind up in a stranger's bed.  We get drunk and wind up as caravan guards.  Now THAT'S a good night.


----------



## iwatt (Jun 29, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> As for previous friendships, it doesn't look too impossible.  Khepra has been in Aquilonia for a while.  Who knows what kind of drinking buddies he could have found while there?  Some people get drunk and wind up in a stranger's bed.  We get drunk and wind up as caravan guards.  Now THAT'S a good night.




 

BTW, I think the language of consensus might as well be Aquilonian. Just so that we don't have to "me Tarzan you Jane" among us   

Kemal "The not very Aquilonian-looking" 

I still have 2 language points to spread. I'm thinking Shemit and a Northern language, or I might leave them free....


----------



## Barak (Jun 30, 2006)

Doh!  I was specifically looking for a starting location, so I just browsed over that because it was talking about having a reason to adventure. 

Alright, Aquilonian...

I also have no problem with knowing some/all of you from before.  Kadoch is fairly green as a traveler, and would have likely seeked to meet other people to travel with.  He -would- have needed to drink a whole lot to get that drunk, though.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 30, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> As for previous friendships, it doesn't look too impossible.  Khepra has been in Aquilonia for a while.  Who knows what kind of drinking buddies he could have found while there?  Some people get drunk and wind up in a stranger's bed.  We get drunk and wind up as caravan guards.  Now THAT'S a good night.




This sounds like a great idea. "What do ya mean I have to guard your stupid caravan?" 
"Well this contract you signed clearly states that you can either guard my goods or have both your hands cut off."
"I have been meaning to do some travelling now that you mention it."


----------



## iwatt (Jun 30, 2006)

Iron Captain said:
			
		

> This sounds like a great idea. "What do ya mean I have to guard your stupid caravan?"
> "Well this contract you signed clearly states that you can either guard my goods or have both your hands cut off."
> "I have been meaning to do some travelling now that you mention it."





Well Kemal, had initially dismissed taking on the job, but the next day he showed up with a much better attitude.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2006)

Iron Captain, put me down as an alt if you need one. I've got an interesting idea for a flamboyant pirate type character, using Man-at-arms and a concentration on Combat Expertise and finesse type weapons.

[sblock=notes]Combat Expertise 1 - -3 to hit, +3 Def
Combat Expertise 2 - +3 to hit, -3 Def
Weapon Focus 1 - +1 to hit
Beast Lore 1 - +1 to hit/dmg per round
Overwhelming Presence 1 - +3 Def
Str 16
Dex 14
Con 12
Int 14
Wis 10
Cha 16[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 1, 2006)

Erekose: Glad to have you on board as an alt.

Everyone: I've been busy these last few days and haven't been able to find the time to work on the world or the adventure (World Cup isn't exactly helping  ). I'm pretty certain I'll still start the IC thread on Monday but I'll give you a heads up if there are any problems.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't suppose you mihgt consider at least considering another player? I have yet to be able to actuall play an Iron heroes campaign, though I am a vetern at the rules. I've DM'ed, but never been able to play. There are so few Iron Hero games on Enworld.


----------



## iwatt (Jul 3, 2006)

So Kemal, Kadoch, Khepra and Erik.

Well, we could start working out a brief aquaintance history.

Kemal could have won/lost betting for/against Kadoch in a drinking contest?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2006)

paper_bard can have my spot as first alt. I like to make sure all IH games have a good start and a chance for everyone to play in.


----------



## Barak (Jul 3, 2006)

iwatt said:
			
		

> So Kemal, Kadoch, Khepra and Erik.
> 
> Well, we could start working out a brief aquaintance history.
> 
> Kemal could have won/lost betting for/against Kadoch in a drinking contest?




Wow, lotsa Ks, eh?

That would work fine by me.  I base Kadoch's drinking prowesses on his almost inhuman CON of 20.   To help figuring out possible previous links, here's Kadoch's redux character.

Second son of a well-known blacksmith, trained in the trade with a specialization in armoring (which he could afford to do since he wouldn't be expected to pick up the family business), figured out that a good way to drum up publicity for his family name as expert blacksmiths would be to make a name for himself by showcasing the awesome quality of the wares, just left the family place with that purpose.


----------



## iwatt (Jul 3, 2006)

Barak said:
			
		

> Wow, lotsa Ks, eh?




Yup, I noticed it as well.




			
				Barak said:
			
		

> That would work fine by me.  I base Kadoch's drinking prowesses on his almost inhuman CON of 20.   To help figuring out possible previous links, here's Kadoch's redux character.




But Kemal is a compulsive gambler (crappy Wis) who usually looses when he can't "adjust" the odds. So Let's say he bet against the new kid on the block. No hard feelings though. You win some, you loose some.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 3, 2006)

IC Thread
Rogue's Gallery

Paper Bard: As a fellow DM who also seldom gets the chance to be a player I can understand where you are coming from.

Post a character here in this thread first and when I give you the ok you can post him in the Rogue's Gallery and post in the IC thread 

Erekose: I hope you aren't mad PB gets to join the game, but I would just rather have no more than 5 players at the moment (Well actually I only wanted 4  ). If any of the 5 drop out you will get first dibs on the spot though.

It's really late so I'm gonna get some sleep but I'll hopefully get some more background info posted soon.


----------



## A'koss (Jul 4, 2006)

If there ever comes a time you need another alt, gimme a shout - I'm liking the sound of this campaign.   

Cheers!


----------



## Velmont (Jul 4, 2006)

iwatt said:
			
		

> But Kemal is a compulsive gambler (crappy Wis) who usually looses when he can't "adjust" the odds. So Let's say he bet against the new kid on the block. No hard feelings though. You win some, you loose some.




Hope you don't mind, I decided that the 70 gp Erik was carrying was mainly his gain on you when he met you lately and played against you while you were drunk. You are not a good gambler when drunk.

Barak, I suppose Erik have used your service in the past. It is had to find someone who can maintain his oversized weapons.


----------



## iwatt (Jul 4, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Hope you don't mind, I decided that the 70 gp Erik was carrying was mainly his gain on you when he met you lately and played against you while you were drunk. You are not a good gambler when drunk.




Hah. Kemal can hold his liquour. I remember the time I won the title to a bridge in Messentia after...... I see your point  


No problem. And as I said, Kemal doesn't hold a grudge when loosing. specially against extremely large people


----------



## Barak (Jul 4, 2006)

That's fine, Kadoch is always happy to use his smithing skills.  Now he wants and try out his smiting skills!


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 6, 2006)

Barak said:
			
		

> Kadoch is at first a bit surprised by Khepra's reaction to his comment.
> 
> _What's wrong?  He dislikes compliments?_
> 
> ...




Okay, I'm confused now.  What are we talking about again?  Are you sure you meant Khepra (the temple guard) as opposed to Kemal (the gambler)?  Khepra's reaction was to the drinking comment, not anything about skill or luck.


----------



## iwatt (Jul 6, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm confused now.  What are we talking about again?  Are you sure you meant Khepra (the temple guard) as opposed to Kemal (the gambler)?  Khepra's reaction was to the drinking comment, not anything about skill or luck.





Too many Ks..... 

Yup, I think he got us confused. He'll probably come up with one of those "all you Southerners look alike to me comments...."


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, I'd blame the too many K's, but he's part of the problem.  I demand that Erik change his name too.  He should be kirE from now on.  I so decree it.


----------



## iwatt (Jul 6, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd blame the too many K's, but he's part of the problem.  I demand that Erik change his name too.  He should be kirE from now on.  I so decree it.





ah, but right now we can be called: 

EKKK!!!


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry for not posting yesterday I was feeling a bit ill. All better now though. Look for a post later today.

About the Gambling: Well it depends is it a game based purely on chance or also on skill? I would suggest both rolling 1d10 and adding your wisdom modifier or appropriate skill.


----------



## iwatt (Jul 6, 2006)

Iron Captain said:
			
		

> Sorry for not posting yesterday I was feeling a bit ill. All better now though. Look for a post later today.
> 
> About the Gambling: Well it depends is it a game based purely on chance or also on skill? I would suggest both rolling 1d10 and adding your wisdom modifier or appropriate skill.





Proffesion(Gambler)?

I was aking since I do have Tournaments, Fairs and Taverns  (got it for DM Day). Since it was all designated OGL, I can share it here if you want.


----------



## Barak (Jul 7, 2006)

iwatt said:
			
		

> Too many Ks.....
> 
> Yup, I think he got us confused. He'll probably come up with one of those "all you Southerners look alike to me comments...."




Dammit!  I was sure Khepra was upset to my comment about the gambling thing.


I'll half blame the K thing and half blame my laziness.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 11, 2006)

Updated some info about the gods.

If you have any questions or ideas just go ahead and fire away.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 12, 2006)

Er. . . I did say "whisper"  I didn't want to speak for everyone.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 13, 2006)

Ah okay I must have missed that (which just goes to show you shoudn't post at midnight).

I have edited my post and you can discuss it amongst yourselves first.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 17, 2006)

So, um. . .

How are you guys doing?

Nice weather we're having.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 17, 2006)

I was kind of waiting for everyone to voices their opinion on Khepra's suggestion before I continue. 

So far Barak hasn't said anything on the subject.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, I wasn't poking you so much as everyone else.

*POKE*

edit:  Oops, missed iwatt's response.    

Just poking Barak then, I guess.

*POKE* *CLANG*  *OW*


----------



## iwatt (Jul 17, 2006)

Ha... I'm to fast to poke


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 18, 2006)

Hmmm Barak seems to have been online but hasn't posted yet.
I'll wait a bit more otherwise I'll have to try to attract his attention.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 19, 2006)

Whoops. Who is still around?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 19, 2006)

*Erik raise his sword*


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 20, 2006)

Khepra stands around looking shifty


----------



## iwatt (Jul 20, 2006)

Kemal shuffles his cards for another round of solitaire.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello....?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 1, 2006)

No captain for a week . . . he may be away, or he may have given up.  We shall have to wait and see.


----------

